# Cleaning virtual cockpit



## GroundZeroUK (Apr 8, 2015)

Hi guys I've noticed now the suns out the Lcd display on the vc has a lot of cleaning smears what do you guys find is the best product/s for cleaning the display it seems a little bit delicate?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

I would avoid a scouring pad.. its just a covering the same as your other devices.
Damp shammy.. followed by micro fibre cloth.


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

Do as you would do any other computer screen - carefully with non-abrasive fluids and cloths. I find a very, very mild bit of dish detergent degreases fine and dry it off immediately, microfibre cloth is a good choice. I haven't done it on a MK3 TT, but it seems to work on computer screens and camera lenses when they're especially bad.

Then never do it again, instead get a mini duster and lightly knock off dust from the screen. Alternatively go for the zero contact approach with a sharp blast with a lens blaster.


----------



## MarcF-TT (Jun 14, 2011)

A very clean microfibre took all the marks off mine with no other products.

Mark free even in direct sunlight!


----------



## SiHancox (Sep 12, 2011)

As previous posters, I only use a microfibre cloth - would not use any other due to risk of trapping dirt on the surface and subsequently scratching the surface. The only difference with the others is that I use it slightly damp (water only) and never with any kind of "cleaner" whether suitable for computer/tv screens or not. If you soak in warm water and wring out so non remains then that's ideal.

If the screen has greasy smears I sometimes put a small dab (smallest amount possible) of Fairy liquid to help it's removal.


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

I use a small glass cleaning wipe then dry it off with a microfibre cloth works for me.


----------

